# Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?



## Niza (19. Juni 2018)

*Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Moin,

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wer von euch weiß eigentlich, wo er überhaupt überall registriert ist ?

(müsst es aber nicht unbedingt schreiben, wo ihr überall registiert seit)

 Und wieviele Accounts habt ihr eigentlich ? 

Habt ihr den Überblick verloren ?

Es soll auch als Anregung dienen, mal darüber nachzudenken, aufzuräumen, passwörter zu aktualisieren, unnötige accounts zu löschen usw.

Ich selber habe gerade aufgeräumt und habe den schreck meines Lebens bekommen. Es waren mind. 35 Seiten, bei denen ich ein Account hatte.

Bei ein paar habe ich den Account gelöscht. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn ich irgendwo einen Account habe, wovon ich mittlerweile nichts mehr weiß.

Um es etwas Interessanter zu machen, starte ich eine Umfrage.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Hmm, mal überlegen...  sind 15 wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe. Kann sein das ich den ein oder anderen noch vergessen habe.


----------



## Joselman (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

[x] Habe den Überblick verloren

Wie soll ich Accounts löschen wenn ich deren Existenz vergessen habe?


----------



## blautemple (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Schon lange den Überblick verloren


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Ich selber habe gerade aufgeräumt und habe den schreck meines Lebens bekommen. Es waren mind. 35 Seiten, bei denen ich ein Account hatte.


35? Und das ist bei dir viel oder was zählst du alles nicht mit?


Meine keepass db zeigt 229 Einträge an und da fehlt mit Sicherheit noch etwas alter Kram von _damals_ oder vom Import ganz am Anfang sind noch einige doppelt aber 35? 
Selbst mein Ordner _Games_ hat 30 Einträge, wovon aber ein paar gewollt doppelt sind.

PS: nein, ich bin kein Sammler aber... wenn ich einfach mal anfange mit 2x email, _das hier_, steam, blizzard, wargaming, MS, ea, ebay, amazon, MF, Alternate und noch ein paar shops habe ich ja schon die Hälfte von "35" erreicht.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

318 doppelte nicht mitgezählt!


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> 318 doppelte nicht mitgezählt!


Und was hat man davon?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Von denen, die ich aktiv weiß 27. 

Sicher aber noch paar Karteileichen bei irgendwelchen alten Browserspielen.


----------



## Niza (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> 35? Und das ist bei dir viel oder was zählst du alles nicht mit?
> 
> 
> Meine keepass db zeigt 229 Einträge an und da fehlt mit Sicherheit noch etwas alter Kram von _damals_ oder vom Import ganz am Anfang sind noch einige doppelt aber 35?
> ...



Ich habe alle Accounts drinne, wo ich registriert bin.
Einkaufen, Foren, Spiele, Handy, usw.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

17 und da ist alles drin..sollte ich 3 vergessen haben gebe ich noch einen Toleranzwert von 3 an also 20 over ALL
- Internetfähig bin ich seit 1998 Ungenutzte habe ich schon mitgezälht. Mehr oder weniger genutzte etwa 10.  selbst Facebook habe ich auch schon seit August 2017 nicht mehr besucht.^^ Youtube(ein alter ohne Google Zugang) schon seit 2,5 jahren nicht mehr. Jamaica Wars schon seit etwa 7 jahren nicht...


----------



## D0pefish (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Ich habe keinen Bock auf genaues Zählen. Ich kenne nur ein Passwort auswendig, das für mein verschlüsseltes Archiv für Passwörter. Darin stecken 96 Textdateien zum Thema E-Commerce mit echten Daten und 133 bei sonstigem Netkram mit Fakedaten. Kein Passwort oder Nutzername ist zweimal vergeben. Facebook oder anderer Mainstream-Dummfug ist nicht dabei und darauf lege ich auch großen Wert! Ok, PCGH ist dabei... lol passt schon


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

11 - 15


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Mir fehlt da eine Antwortmöglichkeit:
[X]Zu viele

Auf Steam, Origin, RG Social Club und den ganzen DRM-Schei* würde ich gerne verzichten, dank Accountzwang aber leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Avyria (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Meine Passwort-Datenbank sagt mir 114 Accounts. Das sind aber alles nur Sachen die ich auch am PC nutze.

Da kommen auch so Sachen vom Handy wie WhatsApp, Telegram, Handyspiele usw. dazu. Da verliert man echt schnell den Überblick...

Habe vor zwei Jahren mal eine ganze Zeit lang versucht ungenutzte Accounts zu löschen nur haben gefühlt die wenigsten Seiten die Funktion den Account selbst zu löschen. Musste da meistens E-Mails an die Betreiber von den Seiten schreiben. Manchmal habe ich dann eine Löschbestätigung bekommen aber oft auch keine Antwort. Selbst wenn die Accounts gelöscht sind kann man sich nicht genau sicher sein, dass die Daten nicht schon längst weitergegeben sind oder dass die Daten schonmal gehackt wurden.

Irgendwie schon ein wenig beängstigend...


----------



## pedi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

etwa 40.
hab voll den überblick, denn nach altväter sitte habe ich nick, passwort und anmelde e-mailadresse fein säuberlich mit kugelschreiber auf einem schreibblock notiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Ich habe exakt 57 Accounts mit dazu passend notierten Logins und (kryptischen) Passwörtern in den Weiten des Internets - und das letzte was mir passiert ist darüber den Überblick zu verlieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Jeder Online Shop und jedes Forum bekommt eine eigene email adresse, die speichere ich mir in einer Liste. 
Sind jetzt nach knapp 25 Jahre 93 unterschiedliche. Der erste Eintrag war das SPON Forum anno 1994


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jeder Online Shop und jedes Forum bekommt eine eigene email adresse, die speichere ich mir in einer Liste.


Ich verwende für meine Sachen immer nur die eine Email Adresse. Ausser für Google aufn Handy da habe ich separat eine.


----------



## Niza (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Danke an alle, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben und noch teilnehmen.

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Habe den überblick verloren. Aber mehr als 15 sind es nicht. Merke das ich immer weniger Accounts von irgendwas nutze.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. August 2018)

*AW: Wieviele Accounts habt ihr ? Habr ihr den Überblick verloren ?*

Wenn man wirklich alle zusammenfasst, die jemals angelegt wurden, werden es bestimmt mehr als 100 sein. Viele hat man bestimmt bereits vergessen.
Aktiv genutzt werden wohl so 20-40.


----------

